# Does Att Uverse work with TiVo Premiere ?



## mettam (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if TiVo Premiere works with Att Uverse.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No it does not.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

But it might in a couple of years, if the FCC gateway proposal comes to fruition. Most likely they'll botch the job a la Cablecard, but maybe we'll get lucky and you'll be able to use the Premiere with any video provider.


----------



## DekeGVille (Aug 19, 2011)

Any update to whether ATT U-verse and TiVo Premiere are still completely incompatible?
I would think it doesnt make any sense to even try it but the U-Verse salesman was in here yesterday pushing me to save money (that part WOULD be true!) and also claiming they could hook up the installation just fine.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DekeGVille said:


> Any update to whether ATT U-verse and TiVo Premiere are still completely incompatible?
> I would think it doesnt make any sense to even try it but the U-Verse salesman was in here yesterday pushing me to save money (that part WOULD be true!) and also claiming they could hook up the installation just fine.


Yes you *can not* use a TiVo Premiere with AT U-verse.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

DekeGVille said:


> Any update to whether ATT U-verse and TiVo Premiere are still completely incompatible?
> I would think it doesnt make any sense to even try it but the U-Verse salesman was in here yesterday pushing me to save money (that part WOULD be true!) and also claiming they could hook up the installation just fine.


I've seen plenty of AT&T salespeople pushing U-verse and saying "yeah, your Tivo will work" - this is not true. At best, they think "Tivo" and mean "AT&T DVR" - but no Tivo will work on U-Verse at this time. At worst, they're out and out lying.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TheWGP said:


> I've seen plenty of AT&T salespeople pushing U-verse and saying "yeah, your Tivo will work" - this is not true. At best, they think "Tivo" and mean "AT&T DVR" - but no Tivo will work on U-Verse at this time. At worst, they're out and out lying.


Series 2 units should work, they have in the past, or has something changed?
(granted they're not HD, but that's not the question)


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Series 2 units should work, they have in the past, or has something changed?
> (granted they're not HD, but that's not the question)


But I think the question is "does it work with the Premiere?".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dwit said:


> But I think the question is "does it work with the Premiere?".


That wasn't what I was correcting, I was correcting TheWGP saying


> *no* Tivo will work on U-Verse at this time


 emphasis added..
I understand the OPs question, but a poster misinforming the OP did need correction to my view; granted my syntax was off a tick.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

No HD TiVo will work on U-verse 
Which is too bad because it seems like they could do it all with software pretty easily.


----------

